# Enceintes iPod GenevaLab



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir à tou(te)s

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà essayé les enceintes pour iPod de GenevaLab ?
Elles sont plutôt massives mais pas inélégantes. Mais le son ... Qu'en est-il du son ?
Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

Je connaissais même pas , ca coûte un max


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Tu comprends donc que je cherche à me renseigner   !


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

Quitte a vouloir acheter des enceintes aussi chères mises sur des B&O


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Je n'aime pas B&O.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2006)

Et un systeme comme celui-ci : 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/ChainesCompos/Tangent50Mon3.html
Ampli + Lecteur CD Tangent + Enceintes Eltax Monitor 3 :love:
C'est moins cher, et tu es sur de la qualité


----------



## steflevrai (21 Juin 2006)

Salut,

J'ai posté la même question que toi sur un autre forum, j'ai flasché sur ces enceintes, mais a priori encore personne ne les a testé.

As-tu du nouveau depuis ?

En fait j'ai un excellent ampli et des enceintes de haut niveau, mais la place prise dans mon appart m'énerve.
Surtout ce qui m'agace ce sont les boites cd ouverte trainants partout.

Ce système geneva sound avec un look d'enfer pour peu que le son soit bon me parait un excellent compromis.

Par contre va voir là.......
C' est superbe, je sens que je vais craqué

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1975871,00.asp


----------



## iFabian (29 Août 2006)

Moi, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; craqu&#233;... mais uniquement spirituellement car concr&#232;tement, pas moyen de l'essayer pour le moment.
Voici la r&#233;ponse qui m'a &#233;t&#233; faite au mois de Juin quand je leur demandais s'ils exportaient vers la France :

_Thank you for your inquiry regarding shipment of the Geneva Sound System
model.

Unfortunately, we have not yet got the necessary approvals (CE approval,
etc.) to sell the product in Europe. We are currently focusing on launching
the product series in the US, but it is our aim to start offering the Geneva
Sound System in Europe early the autumn. In the meantime we will establish
the necessary infrastructure to support delivery, support, warranty support,
etc necessary to give you a professional service.

May we keep your email inquiry and inform you as soon as we can offer
delivery to Europe?

Kind regards,_

Encore quelques semaines de patience.


----------



## iFabian (8 Novembre 2007)

Ça y est, après 19 mois d'attente, de demandes à Geneva, puis aux distributeurs allemands et autrichiens, sans succès, je viens enfin de recevoir mon Geneva Lab Sound System XL. Je l'ai pris en rouge, avec le pied.
Il est en vente en France par l'intermédiaire de Conran Shop :
http://www.conranshop.fr/searchlist.aspx?term=geneva&language=fr-FR

Verdict : C'est un très bel objet à la finition impeccable. L'emballage est très soigné et luxueux. On trouve dans la boîte, le court manuel d'utilisation, un CD de démonstration des capacités sonores, les adapteurs pour les différents types d'iPod, un chiffon doux pour le nettoyage, divers cordons...
N'étant pas mélomane, je ne pourrai pas faire un test audio dans les règles, mais ce que je peux dire c'est que ça déchire les tympans !
Le système a un tuner gradué de 0,05 en 0,05 MHz, un lecteur CD lisant les MP3, un dock pour iPod.
Le petit afficheur rouge donne pas mal d'indications sur le fonctionnement.
Bref, je ne regrette pas mon achat !


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2007)

En effet, le produit est maintenant (depuis quand je ne sais pas) distribu&#233; en France. Je l'ai vu successivement au Conran Shop et au BHV parisiens le w-e dernier.
Je n'ai pas test&#233; le premier mod&#232;le mais les deux autres.
Dans un environnement hostile [acoustique quelconque, beaucoup de gens, de brouhaha, de sources sonores vari&#233;es], le gros mod&#232;le est bluffant : le son a une p&#234;che assez extraordinaire.
Le mod&#232;le m&#233;dian m'a ensuite paru un peu maigrelet [les basses] mais d&#233;j&#224; largement suffisant pour mes oreilles [assez peu expertes, je dois en convenir]. De plus, on peut penser que dans un appartement, ce mod&#232;le est mieux adapt&#233;.

Ce qui est dommage est que je re&#231;ois extr&#234;mement mal la radio FM, chez moi, donc la partie radio ne me sera gu&#232;re utile.

Quant &#224; l'objet, il est tr&#232;s beau. Un regret : pourquoi ne pas avoir fait un pied un peu plus esth&#233;tique, voire de m&#234;me couleur que les appareils ?


----------



## chatonmiaou (23 Novembre 2007)

Et oui j'ai acheté un Geneva moi aussi !!!!!​ 
En fait Geneva est arrivé en France mi-octobre et oui il a fallu du temps ... mais ca y est   ​ 
moi je ne l'ai pas acheté chez BHV ou au ConranShop car les demos et les ecoutes n'etaient pas tip top  
mais par contre j'ai apl la socièté qui a la distribution exclusive pour la France pour les magasins Hifi et j'ai eu une personne en ligne Sébastien et il m'a donné des noms de magasins proche de chez moi : j'habite Paris :
*PRESENCE AUDIO CONSEIL - 10, rue des Filles du Calvaire - 75003 Paris*
*MUSIC HALL - 67 bis, rue de Rome - 75008 Paris*

et là, j'ai été surprise de voir qu'il s'agissait de magasins de Haute Fidélité : ouahou !!!
La classe !!! pour Geneva !!!   ​ 
J'ai pris un L noir et un XL blanc pour 2 pièces différentes et oui j'ai craqué enfin pas le même jour mais à 3 semaines d'intervalles   ​ 
En même temps je suis fan !!! :love: :love: :love:​ 
je m'emballe .... et oui je sais .... suis foldingue ........  mais j'ai économisé et manger des patates pour me l'acheter,    mais là je vais craquer mercredi sur les champs Elysees pour m'acheter dans la boutique Orange l'iphone comme il est compatible ... 
Il me tarde mercredi (je compte les jours !!!)
Bon je vous raconterais en tous les cas mes potes qui ont aussi craqué pour un Geneva, ont testé un itouch et c'est top !!!​ 
Bon je m'arrete 
@ + les genevaviens ​


----------

